# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  mgmanager.gr

## proxenos

Ειδα οτι παλαιοτερα μερικοι ειχαν ασχοληθει με τις ενδιαφερουσες τιμες του mgmanager.gr Πριν μια δυο μερες παρατηρησα οτι έχει την καινουρια (  ::  ) σειρά της D-Link, AirPro στα 22 Mbps, σε άκρως δελεαστικες τιμες... για να μην πω απίστευτες (όλα τα άλλα ασύρματα προϊόντα έχουν πιο "λογικες" τιμες). Τι γνωμη έχετε για την D-Link Airpro 22 Mbps PCMCIA Card στα 71 € + ΦΠΑ  ::   ::   ::  
Επειδη πιστευω οτι καποιο λακο εχει η φαβα, λεω να περασω απο κει μια απο τις επομενες μερες...
Ρίξτε μια ματια για να βεβαιωθειτε και μονοι σας  ::

----------


## dti

Οντως, *πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες* οι τιμές του *mgmanager.gr*

Οι τιμές είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ:

Air Plus Access Point 2,4GHz, 22Mbps (D-LINK) *156.79* ευρώ 
Air Plus PCI Bus 2,4GHz, 22Mbps (D-LINK) *78.39* ευρώ

Είναι παρόμοιες με αυτές άλλων ευρωπαϊκών sites και μπορώ να πω οτι επιτέλους έχουμε προσιτές τιμές και στην Ελλάδα! 
*Αντε για να βάλουν μυαλό και κάποιοι άλλοι που είναι εκτός Πλαισίων!*

----------


## drf

επιτέλους γινόμαστε Ευρώπη...και όχι Ευρώπη της αρπαχτής!  ::

----------


## Symos

Δεν ξέρω αν η τιμή είναι σωστή, γιατί μου φαίνεται αρκετά χαμηλή, αλλά στο site του συγκεκριμένου καταστήματος, το πολυπόθητο D-link 900+ έχει τιμή καταλόγου 115€ + ΦΠΑ, ήτοι 136€ !!!
Για να το ψάξουν όσοι ενδιαφέρονται...

----------


## Panos2000

Επιβεβαιώνω ότι αυτές είναι οι πρόσφατες τιμές για dlink απο την Ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία. Παρόμοιες τιμές μας δίνει τοπικό κατάστημα στη Κώ. Η πτώση τιμών είναι η ακόλουθη:

DWL-900AP+ 
22Mbps Wireless Access Point από 165,15 € σε 116,82 € 

DWL-520+ 
PCI Bus 22Mbps Wireless Adapter από 82,59€ σε 75,52 € 

DWL-650+ 
PCMCIA 22Mbps Wireless Adapter από 75,51 € σε 67,26 €

Τιμές χωρίς ΦΠΑ.

----------


## gadgetakias

Αφού ξέρετε ότι δεν θα σας αφήσω έτσι..

Απο αυτά που είδατε σε 1-2 μέρες θα μπορώ να σας τα δώσω περίπου -3 με -8%  ::   ::

----------


## VoCoDeR

Δηλαδή για το Air Plus DWL-900AP+ να περιμένουμε τιμή που θα κυμένεται από 125Ε-132Ε με ΦΠΑ;

Καθόλου άσχημα  ::

----------


## KostasTheGReat

paidia piga kai agorasa to 900+ 135e apo to mgmanager ... mia xara magazaki einai kai me 5 xronia eggyisi!! Mia xaroula  ::

----------

